# VapeCon 2021



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 30


----------



## ARYANTO

*YES, I'M THERE !!!!!*
where can I pre book ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

In Pretoria, booo hoo hoo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie

I'm there as always

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Varda

Where can I pre-book or buy tickets?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Varda said:


> Where can I pre-book or buy tickets?


You have to wait for now until further information

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

@Rob Fisher, @Silver how is things looking for VC 2021 because last night on the news the comrades has been canceled again due to this covid thing

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

The vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher, @Silver how is things looking for VC 2021 because last night on the news the comrades has been canceled again due to this covid thing


check the part at bottom show dates may change but lets hope they dont

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> You have to wait for now until further information



wanted to buy you that beer I owe you there man

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Things are not looking good. We have paid the deposit but I have my doubts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

This would be awesome hope this year is good to us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Munro31

I'm saving up anyway, if it's a go I'm ready, if not I'm buying the Abyss

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Let's hope

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerrieP

In soos Gin...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> wanted to buy you that beer I owe you there man


Glad to see I'm not the only one with outstanding beer I-O-U's.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Oooh yes.. I've always wanted to go but I've always been working.. this year will be different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JunkBucket

@Rob Fisher 

Please can you contact me regarding a stand for Vape Con.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JunkBucket said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Please can you contact me regarding a stand for Vape Con.



Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Sometimes I like to come here and pretend that our world is still normal. I like to imagine all the vendor stands where you taste a million liquids by virtue of a disposable drip tip and an alcohol swab.
Giving that little nod of “I see you” to fellow forum members as they walk past with their special ID badge. I see the little canvas bags and backpacks stuffed with samples, battery sleeves, stickers and the stash of items bought at Vapecon. I imagine feeling the buzz of excitement as I pass the crowd surrounding the main stage, while someone blows impossible clouds and Uncle @Rob Fisher running the show. 
I imagine seeing fleeting glimpses of @Silver as he conducts the event like the captain of a ship.
I see couples sitting at benches, where the lady feeds a bite of Balkan Burger to her man while he re-wicks her dripper. Groups of friends laughing loudly in the sunshine with a beer in hand… Sometimes I like to come here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> Sometimes I like to come here and pretend that our world is still normal. I like to imagine all the vendor stands where you taste a million liquids by virtue of a disposable drip tip and an alcohol swab.
> Giving that little nod of “I see you” to fellow forum members as they walk past with their special ID badge. I see the little canvas bags and backpacks stuffed with samples, battery sleeves, stickers and the stash of items bought at Vapecon. I imagine feeling the buzz of excitement as I pass the crowd surrounding the main stage, while someone blows impossible clouds and Uncle @Rob Fisher running the show.
> I imagine seeing fleeting glimpses of @Silver as he conducts the event like the captain of a ship.
> I see couples sitting at benches, where the lady feeds a bite of Balkan Burger to her man while he re-wicks her dripper. Groups of friends laughing loudly in the sunshine with a beer in hand… Sometimes I like to come here.



damn ! you recall good times so well

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> damn ! you recall good times so well


They're fading, things need to get back to normal so we can make some new ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## zadiac

I highly doubt a VapeCon will happen this year. Lockdown will be with us for a long time imo. Just saying. It's good to be optimistic, but I'm a realist and it sometimes looks like pessimistic....lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85

zadiac said:


> I highly doubt a VapeCon will happen this year. Lockdown will be with us for a long time imo. Just saying. It's good to be optimistic, but I'm a realist and it sometimes looks like pessimistic....lol


Let’s be honest, even if a Vapecon did happen this year (which I doubt), it will hardly be the same experience as the previous ones. 
No more juice sampling, no more vaping inside the venue, everyone with masks on, entry control at the door to limit max number of people inside…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## zadiac

CJB85 said:


> Let’s be honest, even if a Vapecon did happen this year (which I doubt), it will hardly be the same experience as the previous ones.
> No more juice sampling, no more vaping inside the venue, everyone with masks on, entry control at the door to limit max number of people inside…



Exactly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CJB85 said:


> Sometimes I like to come here and pretend that our world is still normal. I like to imagine all the vendor stands where you taste a million liquids by virtue of a disposable drip tip and an alcohol swab.
> Giving that little nod of “I see you” to fellow forum members as they walk past with their special ID badge. I see the little canvas bags and backpacks stuffed with samples, battery sleeves, stickers and the stash of items bought at Vapecon. I imagine feeling the buzz of excitement as I pass the crowd surrounding the main stage, while someone blows impossible clouds and Uncle @Rob Fisher running the show.
> I imagine seeing fleeting glimpses of @Silver as he conducts the event like the captain of a ship.
> I see couples sitting at benches, where the lady feeds a bite of Balkan Burger to her man while he re-wicks her dripper. Groups of friends laughing loudly in the sunshine with a beer in hand… Sometimes I like to come here.



Aah, @CJB85 - that is just so amazing the way you described it
Thank you

One needs to imagine these things because that is what can make them happen!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Sometimes I like to come here and pretend that our world is still normal. I like to imagine all the vendor stands where you taste a million liquids by virtue of a disposable drip tip and an alcohol swab.
> Giving that little nod of “I see you” to fellow forum members as they walk past with their special ID badge. I see the little canvas bags and backpacks stuffed with samples, battery sleeves, stickers and the stash of items bought at Vapecon. I imagine feeling the buzz of excitement as I pass the crowd surrounding the main stage, while someone blows impossible clouds and Uncle @Rob Fisher running the show.
> I imagine seeing fleeting glimpses of @Silver as he conducts the event like the captain of a ship.
> I see couples sitting at benches, where the lady feeds a bite of Balkan Burger to her man while he re-wicks her dripper. Groups of friends laughing loudly in the sunshine with a beer in hand… Sometimes I like to come here.



Well-written longing @CJB85.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CJB85 said:


> Sometimes I like to come here and pretend that our world is still normal. I like to imagine all the vendor stands where you taste a million liquids by virtue of a disposable drip tip and an alcohol swab.
> Giving that little nod of “I see you” to fellow forum members as they walk past with their special ID badge. I see the little canvas bags and backpacks stuffed with samples, battery sleeves, stickers and the stash of items bought at Vapecon. I imagine feeling the buzz of excitement as I pass the crowd surrounding the main stage, while someone blows impossible clouds and Uncle @Rob Fisher running the show.
> I imagine seeing fleeting glimpses of @Silver as he conducts the event like the captain of a ship.
> I see couples sitting at benches, where the lady feeds a bite of Balkan Burger to her man while he re-wicks her dripper. Groups of friends laughing loudly in the sunshine with a beer in hand… Sometimes I like to come here.



This broke my heart  very well said!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------

